# Review: Spyderco Endura 4 Flat Ground Folding Pocket Knife (FRN, VG-10)



## mhanlen (May 19, 2016)

*Spyderco Endura 4 Review*
​

Ok so this has been years in the making. My favorite knife ever is my Spyderco Endura 4 Flat ground. It's a perfect larger EDC knife that's fairly light and thin which fits well in my pants pocket. I've never had any problems with either one of the 2 Enduras I've owned, and neither have blade play or blade retention issues after years of use. I take this with me literally everywhere. Anyway, the review is short so check it out... and beware of some NSFW language. 



​


----------



## P_A_S_1 (May 21, 2016)

I like Spyderco knives despite having an issue with my first one and then being disappointed with their customer service. Regardless I like their products, designs, and the variety of steels/materials they offer. I'm a fan of the flat profile and easy deployment with the big thumb hole.


----------



## mhanlen (May 21, 2016)

Which knife did you have a problem with? I do like them... I prefer this over the much more expensive lil lionspy I own.


----------



## P_A_S_1 (May 21, 2016)

I don't know the model, it was an all stainless steel blade/handle with a lockback and 3 inch blade, brought it a very long time ago (maybe 30 years ago). The lockback went after a few years of use, slight pressure on an open blade would close it, like a slip joint. Returned it and they told me it was 'unrepairable' and caused by 'misuse/abuse' which did not sit well will me because I didn't flick it much. They did offer me a replacement at cost but still thought they should have just replaced the knife flat out.


----------



## Bullzeyebill (May 21, 2016)

Back in the early 90's I had an Endura with integral pocket clip that within a few weeks failed to say locked open. Called them, sent it back, and received a new one free, which I still own. My only Endura.

Bill


----------



## mhanlen (May 22, 2016)

P_A_S_1 said:


> I don't know the model, it was an all stainless steel blade/handle with a lockback and 3 inch blade, brought it a very long time ago (maybe 30 years ago). The lockback went after a few years of use, slight pressure on an open blade would close it, like a slip joint. Returned it and they told me it was 'unrepairable' and caused by 'misuse/abuse' which did not sit well will me because I didn't flick it much. They did offer me a replacement at cost but still thought they should have just replaced the knife flat out.



That's not cool, maybe their customer service (and workmanship) has gotten better. 



Bullzeyebill said:


> Back in the early 90's I had an Endura with integral pocket clip that within a few weeks failed to say locked open. Called them, sent it back, and received a new one free, which I still own. My only Endura.
> 
> Bill



Hopefully I have this or these as long. My wife bought the second one for my birthday after I thought I had lost my first one.


----------



## SG Hall (May 22, 2016)

Thanks for the review mhanlen. I'll add this to my list of purchases that I shouldn't make but probably will at some point! [emoji106]


----------



## mhanlen (May 23, 2016)

SG Hall said:


> Thanks for the review mhanlen. I'll add this to my list of purchases that I shouldn't make but probably will at some point! [emoji106]



Oh I've gotta big running list of that. I'll buy that... Then I tell myself- hey it's for YouTube!


----------



## The Whispering Gallery (Aug 21, 2016)

Love the reviews. But I have to ask, since you show all the stuff you carry every day including keys and wallet, do you not carry a cell phone?


----------



## mhanlen (Aug 21, 2016)

The Whispering Gallery said:


> Love the reviews. But I have to ask, since you show all the stuff you carry every day including keys and wallet, do you not carry a cell phone?



Yes I do. It's an iPhone 5s, but I didn't think anyone cares about it. So I didn't put it in the shot. I don't upgrade my phone as often as most people do


----------



## The Whispering Gallery (Aug 21, 2016)

mhanlen said:


> Yes I do. It's an iPhone 5s, but I didn't think anyone cares about it. So I didn't put it in the shot. I don't upgrade my phone as often as most people do



Haha, ok. Thought maybe you were just really hardcore. Maybe you could get into cell phone reviews - that would be entertaining :laughing:


----------



## mhanlen (Aug 21, 2016)

The Whispering Gallery said:


> Haha, ok. Thought maybe you were just really hardcore. Maybe you could get into cell phone reviews - that would be entertaining :laughing:



Oh God. A cell phone review would take me months to complete. In this modern age, maybe all you need to be hardcore is a 2 generation old smartphone. 16gb bro??? That's roughing it!


----------

